

Show HN: Compare Your Bills With Neighbors - beefslicer
https://billsnooper.com
When I was moving last year, I asked around to determine the best TV and internet provider and I discovered that some of my friends were paying insane prices for comparatively less service.  Obviously the company wasn&#x27;t going to help my friends save...so I decided to make a web app that allows neighbors to compare their bills.  Knowledge is power, my friends.<p>This is my first release (and first MVP) so I do plan on making continuous updates.<p>Comments and suggestions are highly encouraged!<p>Funny part: I discovered that I was paying about $0.13 per kWH on my electric bull and my friend (same zipcode) is only paying $0.06...I just switched electric suppliers the other day.  It was definitely satisfying to find out that my app at least helped me out.
======
beefslicer
Little background:

When I was moving last year, I asked around to determine the best TV and
internet provider and I discovered that some of my friends were paying insane
prices for comparatively less service. Obviously the company wasn't going to
help my friends save...so I decided to make a web app that allows neighbors to
compare their bills. Knowledge is power, my friends.

This is my first release (and first MVP) so I do plan on making continuous
updates.

Comments and suggestions are highly encouraged!

Funny part: I discovered that I was paying about $0.13 per kWH on my electric
bill and my friend (same zipcode) is only paying $0.06...I just switched
electric suppliers the other day. It was definitely satisfying to find out
that my app at least helped me out.

